# Do All Male tiels wolf whistle??



## boltonuk2013 (Nov 13, 2013)

do all males wolf whistle as there natural call?


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Nope! They learn it from people. And not all males whistle


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

None of my males know how to wolf whistle, but they are great singers, they can learn if I either whistle it to them or play videos on YouTube to them (I don't know how to whistle so that gives me one option)
I am currently teaching my birds how to sing happy and you know it 
But as stated above, not all males whistle


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

Zippys favorite whistle is a wolf whistle, once he did it non stop for over an hour lol,

He tends to do it more if there are people around as he loves to show off


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

All of mine know how, though it does seem to be a learned behavior.


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

Mine came home from the Bird Farm knowing it (when we bought him). I assumed the employees taught him. He hasn't done it in ages though. "Whistle While You Work" is his favorite although I'm trying to teach him other songs.


----------



## Binca (Oct 15, 2013)

Pip prefers a good, solid screech to get my attention! 

My previous tiel used to whistle the dog though..


----------



## boltonuk2013 (Nov 13, 2013)

I just read somwhere that males wolf whistle so I thought it was a natural call and It was just coincidence that it sounds like what humans do .
anyway our tiel (pikachu) original I know lol ! , does wolf whistle when we walk in or just randomly and is really noisy when gets goin ha , it's around 17week old so I'm guessing there's a good chance it's a boy .
we've only had him 9 days or so . 
I've taught him to handshake with millet spray , although he's not keen on being stroked .

anyway it sounds like Tiels are not known for mimicing human speech rather just whistleing tunes .
we had a budgie what knew 100s of words and sentences and we found him on street lol


----------

